# Is my molly fat or preggers?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, it's been a while...
So my baby molly that's all grown up looks really fat and its stomach looks bulgy when I look at it head-on. Could it be fat? Or pregnant? And at what size do they usually breed...
I haven't seen any, er, _sexual_ activity going on in the tank though.

:help::help::help:


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Download a picture that would help a lot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A year is normal for a wide range of fish, but well-fed tank-raised livebearers can often breed younger, maybe @ 6 months.


----------



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Balloon Molly Fry Bulge, When?*

This is somewhat related to the 'bloating' of the balloon molly - I currently have 2 different sets of calico molly fry from the one mother. I have seen both the male black molly & the other calico male molly both mating with her for the past 2-3 months... what is an approximate time from for the juveniles/fry to start to show their baloon-like bulge? 

I truly think these fry are offspring related to the male molly (versus the male baloon molly) since i'm not quite noticing balloon like structures on the 4 juvenile molly fry I currently have - they are getting fairly big. Obviously I am just too impatient but I would like some insight...


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay, I don't know for sure, but I would assume preggers. I say this because I was positive none of my Molly's were pregnant, then I found 4 Molly babies in the gravel. Actually thought they were platys until a month and a half. So yes, live bearers tend to always be pregnant.


----------

